# Under $400 for a Mini Justice??!!



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, what's the hoax? Besides it not saying what color.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-Mini-Jus...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

he has a liberty for 575. 


buy it. if you get screwed make sure you use pay pal threw your credit card. that way you can use ebay paypal and your bank to rape him.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I noticed that light on ebay after I ordered a Whelen responder from fleet safety...It was more then I wanted to spend anyway.....ussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

probably red/blue, doesn't work stolen or something like that
i wouldnt buy it. another member on here kubotajr got screwed trying to buy a cheaper able2 minibar on ebay so be cautious if you do consider buying it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ColliganLands;691823 said:


> probably red/blue, doesn't work stolen or something like that
> i wouldnt buy it. another member on here kubotajr got screwed trying to buy a cheaper able2 minibar on ebay so be cautious if you do consider buying it


I'm going to ask what color. I figured it was just some guy posted up a fake ad but it seems like they are a frequent seller on ebay with pretty good feedback score. Haven't read any of the negative feedbacks yet though.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

looks like a dam good deal


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm kinda going with the deal that it's a fraud listing. But then again... If he was truely selling that bar for that price he's got a screw loose. I would have ask him so many questions that it would have made his head spin.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Fraud listing? What are you guys talking about? Look at his feedback. I bought a brand new 4 rotator excalibur for $96 from that company. That mini justice was probably a demo bar or something.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

ultimate plow;692265 said:


> Fraud listing? What are you guys talking about? Look at his feedback. I bought a brand new 4 rotator excalibur for $96 from that company. That mini justice was probably a demo bar or something.


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone hit the buy it now.......wonder what color it was?


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

The guy selling them for $395.is a retired cop who bought a bunch of stuf from a tax auction from a whelen dealerif I recall a post I read. I bought one and waiting for it to come in.it seemed like a good deal.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks like another was posted... Idk if it's tithe same seller, but if it was a permanent mount I would jump on it. Does anyone know how to switch a mag mount to a permanent mount?


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

The seller is a very respected member over at ELB, I have spoken to him a few times, and I wouldn't hesitate to spend money with him. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Just ordered mine... hopefully everything is as it is supposed to be :/


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I order my fullsize liberty off him. The bar was brand new. with a build date of 5/12. You will be very happy.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

anybody get theirs??


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

durafish;1508981 said:


> anybody get theirs??


I Did

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138969


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

durafish;1508981 said:


> anybody get theirs??


USPS Say's Monday for mine.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I found it for $350 shipped same guy about to order it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

durafish;1509061 said:


> I found it for $350 shipped same guy about to order it.


Do it!!! You will be happy


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I did it!!! Should be in around the 16th because he's on vacation but it will b worth it. Kept putting it off but then there was only 2 left so I had to have it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

well did anyone get theirs yet?? he sent mine and surprisling should be here in 2 days
he put another one today http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-mini...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c15c7790


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Ya Hoo. I just got mine today. This Guy was awesome to deal with. 100% honest. My kids think I am nuts sitting in the garage and playing with it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

That's what I hear. Can't wait to get the light.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Just wondering how long it took for it to come in its says from today to the the 20th.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

No shipping to Canada... That sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

durafish;1511026 said:


> Just wondering how long it took for it to come in its says from today to the the 20th.


Mine got mailed on Monday Oct 29 and I got it on Monday Nov 5. I live in Western Ma


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice light, I run a liberty but anyone would be happy with that justice


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Sending the guy a message was deff a good idea!!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got home and my bar is here! All I can say is Holy Flash Patterns! And damn is it bright!!!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

wish i had mine for the storm


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Got mine today, freeking mint!!!! Pulled the old rotator off the roof and stuck the mini justice on. Looks real good up there. Now for some snow to put it to the test.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Same thing with me except it was yesterday. Super bright and well worth the $400. Blows away my whelen hidaways. Thanks to the OP for funding this.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Guy on elightbars.org is selling amber mini justices for 349 shipped


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I saw that too but then u would have to join make 10 post and so on.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

durafish;1516529 said:


> Same thing with me except it was yesterday. Super bright and well worth the $400. Blows away my whelen hidaways. Thanks to the OP for funding this.


Told ya you would be happy Thumbs Up


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the eight bars.org post?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

http://elightbars.org/f16/selling-l...hts-current-elightbars-org-classifieds-17410/

There you be


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

durafish;1516566 said:


> Yea I saw that too but then u would have to join make 10 post and so on.


Id take 15min to save that much! To each their own


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i was about to but when i checked ebay it said 3 left then like a min later it said 1 left and i didnt know if thats all he had so i bought it. I looked at it as i was saving like $125 so it kinda justified it lol.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

You still got a good price


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

That's what I figured.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

I got my mini Justice today, NIB for $354.00 shipped, I LOVE this bar! He's a great guy, told ya, I wouldn't hesitate to do business with the Chief.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

that is a good deal he has 5 more up for sale how do you guys like yours???


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

100% awesome. I just need to buy a perm mount kit for mine


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I love it great price and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I couldn't be happier. The light is fantastic. More flash patterns tan anyone could ever need. He is a great guy to work with. I have nothing but positive things to say about my purchase experience. Y friend actually just bought one rom him as we'll. he said the same thing.


----------

